# Hawaii 2018 - 1st ever competition in Hawaii!



## Ranzha (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello!

Nitin Subramanian, Ryan GJew, Eric Zhao, and I are organising the first-ever competition in Hawaii, and we cordially invite you to come solve with us!

*Date:* Saturday, 24 November 2018
*Venue:* Pikake Room @ DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Alana - Waikiki Beach
1956 Ala Moana Boulevard
Honolulu, HI 96815
*Events:* 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, OH, 3BLD, Pyraminx, Skewb 
*Registration cost: *$30, payable via Stripe through the competition website

Registration opens 11 July 6:25 AM Hawaii Time 

*Competition website:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Hawaii2018


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 6, 2018)

I think I might be able to go! Since that day is in the same week as my birthday, and it's on a holiday...

I'm super excited! I hope that I can register in time though... I'd love to be one of the 70 people that get to compete!


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 6, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> I think I might be able to go! Since that day is in the same week as my birthday, and it's on a holiday...
> 
> I'm super excited! I hope that I can register in time though... I'd love to be one of the 70 people that get to compete!


Do you live in Hawaii?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 13, 2018)

WACWCA said:


> Do you live in Hawaii?


Nope


----------

